# Any fix for jailbreak?



## h00ligan (Nov 29, 2007)

I see numerous flex 2 patches on iOS and I've tried soon but I can't get TiVo streaming allowed when jail broken. Given there are tweaks there must be one I'm missing. Can anyone direct me to a fix for the modified iOS detection prevention of streaming issue?

Cheers

P.s. I have no desire to do anything like record etc So Now that's out of the way I'd appreciate no condemnation about my choice to liberate my iPad from some constraints 

I'll leave it lie the discussion about whether tico should police jailbreaks because I assume they have to


----------



## h00ligan (Nov 29, 2007)

I found the answer. For others who've been looking for it like me.

Install xcon beta 2-5 and disable ssh

Xcon alone won't do it you must disable ssh

https://github.com/n00neimp0rtant/xCon-Issues


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

h00ligan said:


> I found the answer. For others who've been looking for it like me.
> 
> Install xcon beta 2-5 and disable ssh
> 
> ...


Nice find! Work on my jailbroken IP4. I didn't disable SSH and it still worked.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

For someone with Jailbroken iOS device was wondering if you can get me decrypted ipa file of the latest TiVo app?


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

h00ligan said:


> I found the answer. For others who've been looking for it like me.
> 
> Install xcon beta 2-5 and disable ssh
> 
> ...


Wow, nice find. I have xCon installed and the TiVo software detects it about 50% of the time. So typically I close the app, reopen it and it streams just fine so I never bothered to investigate further.

Your fix works 100% of the time though, thanks!


----------



## kclfoxtrot (May 6, 2014)

h00ligan said:


> I found the answer. For others who've been looking for it like me.
> 
> Install xcon beta 2-5 and disable ssh
> 
> ...


Did you install both the beta 2 and the beta 5 in the attached link?


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

I only installed beta 5 which worked without disabling SSH. 
I didn't even see he said beta 2-5.


----------



## h00ligan (Nov 29, 2007)

I have beta 5 installed and ssh has to be disabled. iOS 8.1.2 latest TiVo app

It just failed and I thought TiVo may have used this thread to change it. I'm backing up this version of the program just in case an update breaks it. I'd do the same for those in here.

I installed beta 2 before I realized ssh had to be off and it alone didn't work. I'll double check my xcon version again

Yup beta 5. When ssh turned back on it didn't work.


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

Forgot to mention I use IOS 7.x
Maybe thats why I don't need to disable SSH


----------

